# Helllllooo Muscle Maniacs



## COVENTRY (Nov 9, 2004)

This Is My Very First Post On This Forum.i've Been Reading Past Comments From Members And Must Say This Is The First Time I've Had The Urge To Get Involved.
I'm Just Getting Back To The Gym After Many,many Years Off.
Always Looking Good Information To Reach My Goals.hope To Meet More Members As The Days Go On.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2004)

welcome to IM


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 9, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## bracewater (Nov 9, 2004)

yep I'm new too, lurked for a while but joined so that I might be able to shed some of my limited insight to others


----------



## irshadi7 (Nov 9, 2004)

hi how a u


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2004)

COVENTRY welcome to IM!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Nov 10, 2004)

Hola


----------

